# Marmoset



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, recently my mums female marm has been acting quite strange (lethargic, defensive, and has been curling up) and she has no idea of what the problem could be and if anyone knows of a vet that is good with primates in Scotland could you please post some info on it.
The female is kept with a male and 2 of her own babies(7 month old).

Any info would help as I know nothing about primates and there care so I cant help my mum :censor:.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds like shes in pain.. dont think shes having more babies do you?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Bobbie said:


> sounds like shes in pain.. dont think shes having more babies do you?


She wasn't like that the first time and the male hasn't been trying to breed her by the looks of things cause when they were breeding the 1st time he was constantly at it!!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Curling up, are there any visible wounds on her abdomen? Can't recommend a vet in Scotland i'm afraid. I would just call up all the exotics ones and ask if they deal with primates.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe speak to rory, he may have some contacts for you?


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> maybe speak to rory, he may have some contacts for you?


 no id speak to zoo-man he actuly keeps them an he knows his stuff


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

leo19 said:


> no id speak to zoo-man he actuly keeps them an he knows his stuff


just cos rory doesnt keep them doesnt mean he doesnt know his stuff....and hes bound to know of a exotic vet


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there!

These are vets listed in a parrot magazine, but they may be experienced with primates, as my exotic vet sees my parrots, reptiles & marmosets.

Edinburgh Exotic Animal Department
Tel 0131 650 7652

The Bard Veterinary Group
Dumfries
Tel 01387 255295

The Lawrie Veterinary Group
Falkirk
Tel 01236 727876

I hope these are of some help to you!


----------

